# Ο Ντίκενς στον κινηματογράφο



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Αφιέρωμα με θέμα «Ο Ντίκενς στον κινηματογράφο» για τον εορτασμό των διακοσιοστών γενεθλίων του μεγάλου Άγγλου συγγραφέα.

Οι καθημερινές προβολές πλαισιώνονται από πέντε συζητήσεις στρογγυλής τραπέζης με την επιμέλεια του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ), με αφορμή τις διαφορετικές πτυχές του λογοτεχνικού του έργου, τη λογοτεχνική του πρόσληψη στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και την κινηματογραφική διασκευή του. Σκηνοθέτες και άνθρωποι του κινηματογράφου, συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές και πανεπιστημιακοί τόσο από την Ελλάδα, όσο και από τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, συζητούν μεταξύ τους αλλά και μοιράζονται με το κοινό σκέψεις και απόψεις για το πολυδιάστατο έργο του Ντίκενς. Στο πλαίσιο του αφιερώματος θα παρευρεθούν οι συνεπιμελητές του αφιερώματος στο BFI Adrian Wootton, διευθυντής του ιστορικού γραφείου Film London, μέλος της BAFTA και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ακαδημίας Κινηματογράφου και Michael Eaton, διακεκριμένος Βρετανός σεναριογράφος και συγγραφέας.

*Πρόγραμμα προβολών και συζητήσεων στρογγυλής τραπέζης:*

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 29 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 18.15 Νίκολας Νίκλεμπι (2002) Douglas Mc Grath, 127’ 20.30 Συζήτηση: Κοινωνική κριτική χωρίς την εργατική τάξη; (Ο Ντίκενς με τα μάτια του Όργουελ)
Σταυρούλα Τσούπρου, λέκτορας νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Πελοποννήσου Κώστας Τερζής, κριτικός κινηματογράφου Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος, ειδικός σύμβουλος ΕΚΕΒΙ (συντονισμός) 21.30 Όλιβερ! (1968) Carol Reed, 144’

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 30 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 18.15 Όλιβερ Τουίστ (2005) Roman Polanski, 130’ 20.30 Συζήτηση: Κάρολος Ντίκενς: από το βιβλίο στην οθόνη Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης, συγγραφέας & δημοσιογράφος Mike Eaton, σεναριογράφος, συνεπιμελητής του αφιερώματος Dickens on Film του BFI Γιάννης Ζουμπουλάκης, κριτικός κινηματογράφου (συντονισμός) 21.30 Ντέιβιντ Κόπερφιλντ (1913) Thomas Bentley, 8’ Όλιβερ Τουίστ (1922) Frank Lloyd, 74’

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 31 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 18.00 Ιστορία δύο πόλεων (1958) Ralph Tomas, 141’ 20.30 Συζήτηση: Η λογοτεχνική πρόσληψη του Ντίκενς στην Ελλάδα: οι «σοβαρές» μεταφράσεις του Αθηνά Κακούρη, συγγραφέας, μεταφράστρια του Μυστηρίου του Έντουιν Ντρουντ Μαρία Αγγελίδου, συγγραφέας, μεταφράστρια της Χριστουγεννιάτικης Ιστορίας Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ, μεταφράστρια του Ζοφερού Οίκου Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος, ειδικός σύμβουλος ΕΚΕΒΙ (συντονισμός) 21.30 Όλιβερ Τουίστ (1948) David Lean, 118’

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 01 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 18.30 Μία Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία (1951) Βrian Desmond Hurst, 86’ 20.30 Συζήτηση: Ο Όλιβερ Τουίστ στη Χώρα των Θαυμάτων: ο Ντίκενς και τα παιδιά Νικόλαος Παναγόπουλος, λέκτορας αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας και πολιτισμού, Παν. Αθηνών Αργυρώ Πιπίνη, συγγραφέας, μεταφράστρια του Μυθιστορήματος των Διακοπών, ηθοποιός Τζέλλα Σκούρα, καθηγήτρια εκπαιδευτικής ψυχολογίας, Παν. Αθηνών (συντονισμός) 21.30 Μεγάλες Προσδοκίες (1946) David Lean, 118’

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 02 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 18.30 Tο μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ (1935) Stuart Walker, 87’ 20.30 Συζήτηση: Βιομηχανική πόλη: κοινωνικός ρεαλισμός, μυστήριο και τα όρια της αναπαράστασης Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου, αρχιτέκτων, σκηνοθέτης, επίκουρος καθηγητής τμήματος Αρχιτεκτόνων Μηχανικών, Παν. Θεσσαλίας Adrian Wootton, διευθυντής Film London, συνεπιμελητής του αφιερώματος Dickens on Film του BFI Sir David Madden, πρώην Πρέσβης της Μ. Βρετανίας στην Ελλάδα, συγγραφέας & σύμβουλος ΜΚΟ. Συγγραφέας της συνέχειας του ημιτελούς μυθιστορήματος του Ντίκενς, Το Μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ Μαρία Κομνηνού, αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια τμήματος Επικοινωνίας & ΜΜΕ Παν. Αθηνών, Γεν. Γραμματέας Δ.Σ. Ταινιοθήκης της Ελλάδος (συντονισμός) 21.30 The Pickwick Papers (1952) Noel Langley, 109’

ΤΡΙΤΗ 03 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 20.00 Η ζωή και οι περιπέτειες του Νίκολας Νίκλεμπι (1947) Alberto Cavalcanti, 108’ 21.30 Μεγάλες Προσδοκίες (1998) Alfonso Cuarón, 111’

Ημ/νία & Ώρα: Από 29/3/2012 έως 3/4/2012
Χώρος: Ταινιοθήκη της Ελλάδος
Περιοχή: Αθήνα
Διεύθυνση: Ιερά Οδός 48 & Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου, Κεραμεικός
Τηλέφωνο: 210 3692336
Οργάνωση: Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο στην Ελλάδα, Ταινιοθήκη της Ελλάδος, Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου, Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου Θεσσαλονίκης
Web Site: www.dickens2012.org


Πηγή: http://www.ekebi.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=10160&cnode=353


----------

